# **** trapping



## coon killer (Oct 4, 2007)

I need some good simple **** sets so if you have any tips please post them


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Are you looking for tips on trapping in the water or dryland?


----------



## coon killer (Oct 4, 2007)

both water or dryland


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

For water trapping I use a 1.5 coilspring and use a T stake through the swivle at the end of the chain to stake the trap with. I locate an area that **** have been using and use the T stake to auger out a hole in the bank of a creek or river. Place your bait as far back in the hole as possible. I then place my trap about six inches back from the hole and off to the side about two to four inches. I stake the trap as far out into deeper water as I can. Make sure that there are no branches or anything the **** can get ahold of. If there are branches present remove them. If I'm only trapping ***** I keep my trap back from the hole. If you set your trap up against the hole there's a good chance your going to find a snapped trap when you return. A **** use's his front feet as "feelers". **** are searching under the water with their front feet for food and when your trap is set up tight against the hole odds are they will feel your trap and flip it over or snap it. This is another reason to make sure that you push your trap chain down into the mud. Also, make sure that you bed your trap good when working in water. With your trap positioned back from the hole your going to miss most muskrats and mink so keep that in mind. I have also had better luck working in deeper water as compared to shallow water. A **** will not think twice about going into a foot of water to work your pocket set. I also prefer a steep bank to make a pocket set as I feel it's easier to guide the **** over your trap. If your working in shallow water you can use guide sticks to help guide the **** over your trap. A small stick placed at the outside of the loose jaw will usually work.

For dry land I use the same size trap. I dig my dirthole about 10 to 12 inches deep. Jack Mackerel which can be found in almost any grocery store is a great **** bait. Put about a table spoon of bait down in the bottom of the hole. Dig your trap bed just a hair bigger than your trap and pound your stake in the side of the trap bed that is farthest from the hole. Push in some loose dirt and position your trap so the dog of the trap is at about 10 o'clock or 2 o'clock and about 6 to 8 inches back from the hole and offset about 2 to 4 inches. The reason why I like to put my trap back as far as I do is that a **** caught by the back foot is much easier to hold than a front foot catch. The raccoon is a powerful animal. A front foot caught **** can also put his big back feet on the levers of the trap and actually release itself from the trap. This has actually been seen before, not by me but it has been seen by some very well known trappers. When your bedding your trap, place the loose jaw over the top of your stake. That will help stabalize that side of your trap. Now make sure to pack enough dirt under the levers and under the crossmember of the trap. The crossmember is the section of the trap that the dog is attached to. Continue to pack dirt around your trap and check for trap wobble. Do this by slightly pushing on the levers, loose jaw, and the dog. You want your trap bedded solid. A trap that is not bedded solid is probably the number one cause for snapped traps. Once your trap is bedded solid sift a layer of dirt about 1/4 inch deep over you trap and your done. Actually the last thing I do is bait the hole. This is what I do and it works for me. What works for me may not work for you. Dont be affraid to change things up a bit. You may find a system that works much better for you.

One thing you can do in the summer months or even now is go in your backyard whare you have permission to dig up the ground and practice making dirthole sets. This kind of practice will help you make a better set much faster when your trapping and that will leed to more fur for you at the end of the day. Good luck!


----------



## bobcatbo (Sep 10, 2007)

bucket sets work too 
they re pretty much a a variation of the cubby set 
do a google search for "bucket sets raccoons" or sumthin like that
you should get some illustrations and how tos


----------



## tsc3894 (Oct 25, 2007)

dirt hole on land, witch was covered. On water I like the crayfish hole set. first take your trowl handel and shove it in the bank about 4" up from the water then use the heel of your boot to make a trap bed in front of the hole bed trap with about a inch of water over it guard lose jaw with a little stick pushed in the mud. Put some fish in the hole shove it back in with your trowl give it a shot of your fav lure and your done. I have several streams that are very shallow with small banks these work great with a no. 11 double jaw 3 feet of chain and a grapple. very fast and low profile. hope that helps.


----------

